
CryptoPass – The authentication system of the future - lotkowskim
https://cryptopass.xyz
======
boltovnya
Assuming this uses RSA for symmetric keys, offering "4096 bit keys to ensure
the highest level of security." is a rather off-putting statement. The amount
of bits of security offered by 4096-bit (Around 140 bits) keys over 2048-bit
(112 bits) ones is negligible. You would be better off using ECDSA for
security, offering up to 517 bits of security.

------
herbst
You wrote this app but didn't want to spend more than $1 on a domain? I would
think about that, it is probably not to late to change.

